# Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch der Anteil der Mädels hier ist!



## sunnyDH (10. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute!   


Ich bin jetzt endlich auch dabei, mein Bruder (dirtjumpbastian) hat mir schon die ganze Zeit was vorgeschwärmt.

Eigentlich interessiert es mich am allermeisten, wie viele Mädels sich hier noch rumtreiben, hier bei uns in der Gegend steh ich nämlich mit meinem Hobby ganz schön allein im Wald.

CU, Sonja


----------



## mtb-racer (10. Januar 2003)

Ich bin zwar kein Mädel, aber ich möchte dich hier HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN heißen! 

Du wirst hier sicherlich viel Spass haben! 

Es gibt auch noch ein paar andere Mädels hier: LISA, LULA sind nur 2 davon! 

Also, man schreibt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (10. Januar 2003)

Hallo Sonja!

Herzlich willkommen!

Unter Single Treff findest Du den Thread Biker Frauen Board!

Da sind ein paar Deiner Rasse! 

Ansonsten gibts noch das cannonbabe, die Lula, Pfadfinderin, Kathrin ......

Und noch viele mehr.

Naja, wirste ja alle ma kennenlernen!



Viele Grüße,


Lars!


----------



## mankra (10. Januar 2003)

Soviele sinds dann auch net mehr, auser DH Lisa fählt mir spontan niemand mehr ein.


----------



## Droppel (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *Soviele sinds dann auch net mehr, auser DH Lisa fählt mir spontan niemand mehr ein. *




Dafür hast Du ja mich ....

Nicolai, ClaudiaLu, LouLou, Boile .....


----------



## Flo^mtb (10. Januar 2003)

und mich 

aber zuerst mal servus und viel spass


----------



## lula (10. Januar 2003)

hallo sonja! also wir sind jetzt hier zu viert im ddd. lisa, dirtgirl du und ich. herzlich willkommen.
wir sin uns schonma in rittershausen begegnet. hobbydamen.

greeetz
lula


----------



## BobRock (11. Januar 2003)

hehe bei mitgliedern ohne glied flippen die mit glied sofort aus 
 hehe
na ja herzlich willkommen und ich hoffe wir treffen uns mal im wald 
zum glück is der docster weg hahaha


----------



## Droppel (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *hehe bei mitgliedern ohne glied flippen die mit glied sofort aus
> hehe
> na ja herzlich willkommen und ich hoffe wir treffen uns mal im wald
> zum glück is der docster weg hahaha *




1. Weiss ich nicht, wer hier ausflippt außer vielleicht DU,

2. Hoffe ich, dass Du das Treffen im Wald mit einer Radtour verbindest und

3. Ja, aber es scheint genügend Nachahmer zu geben!

Daraus resultiert 

4. Zusammenreissen!


Viele strenge Grüße,



Lars!


----------



## BobRock (11. Januar 2003)

da fühlt sich jemand beleidigt
ich meinte früher hatt keine sau hier was reingeschrieben
und ja ich meinte radtour


----------



## Droppel (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BobRock _
> *da fühlt sich jemand beleidigt
> ich meinte früher hatt keine sau hier was reingeschrieben
> und ja ich meinte radtour *



Nö, beleidigt fühle ich mich nicht.

Stimmt, hätte berücksichtigen müssen, dass Du auf keine andere Art antworten kannst. War ja auch super lässig  !

Sehr löblich, dass Du die Radtour meintest! 


Das früher keiner was geschrieben hat, kann man an der kleinen Zahl der Beiträge und Antworten exakt ablesen - gute Beobachtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (15. Januar 2003)

@luna u. sunnyDH: ehhhh, das find ich ja mal endkrass das es mädels gibt die downhill bzw. dirt und so fahren.......find ich echt cool!
haut rein mädels und last euch von den ganzen proletenkerlen net so nieder machen!
toto


----------



## Lola (16. Januar 2003)

Wünsche dir viel Spaaas hier...
Frau sieht sich

Gruß Carmen


----------



## DickHard (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Hallo Sonja!
> 
> Herzlich willkommen!
> ...






...wie cannonbabe ist ein Mädschn. Ja Ja....

Schöne feministische Grüße vom vielgeschundenen Classikforumsspiessrutenläufer
DICK HARD
(Wie !!!!da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und schon ist Droppel Moderator........ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht...?)


----------



## Droppel (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *
> 
> (Wie !!!!da ist man mal ein paar Tage offline und schon ist Droppel Moderator........ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht...?) *




Nö, dass ist erst der Beginn einer wahnwitzigen Machtergreifung. Höhepunkt dieses schaurigen Treibens wird die Ausradierung eines Schweizer Dorfes sein!


----------



## DickHard (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AU JA Welches....Bern?


----------



## mäse (23. Januar 2003)

@droppel u. dickhard: ihr schweine! ihr könnt sicher nicht einfach bern auslöschen, dort hats immerhin ne bikestrecke! nehmt lieber was, das gaanz nah bei deutschland is;-)...zb schaffhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (23. Januar 2003)

Nee, der Harte Dick wollte doch nur meine Pläne aus mir herauskitzeln. Deshalb hat er einen solch langen Text verfasst und zwischen den Zeilen las ich seine Besorgnis um sein eigenes Dorf. Daher versuchte er mich von diesem Vorhaben abzubringen und schlug Bern vor.

Als Wahnsinniger nehme ich solche Einladungen gerne an. Jedoch wird mich das keineswegs vom ursprünglichen Vorhaben abbringen. Ein Bike Park sagst .

Du? Nun, da müsste man wirklich nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## AgentOrange (2. Februar 2003)

Hey mein Kumpel hat dir in Rittershausen mal das Bike von der Pritsche runtergehoben und du hast dich net bedankt , danach war der echt gefrustet


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom_Siegen _
> *Hey mein Kumpel hat dir in Rittershausen mal das Bike von der Pritsche runtergehoben und du hast dich net bedankt , danach war der echt gefrustet  *




ohhhhhhhhhhh, der arme! wird er drüber hinwegkommen?


----------



## eggmanie (8. Februar 2003)

..wünsch' dir ebenso viel spass im Forum!!!Frau liest sich..*kicher*

CUle Heidi


----------



## sunnyDH (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom_Siegen _
> *Hey mein Kumpel hat dir in Rittershausen mal das Bike von der Pritsche runtergehoben und du hast dich net bedankt , danach war der echt gefrustet  *



wenn du mich damit meinst: ich muss mich wohl in aller öffentlichkeit entschuldigen, war sicher net böse gemeint.


----------



## AgentOrange (10. Februar 2003)

Du hattest doch auch noch deine kleine Schwester dabei oder ?(ist die auch mitgefahren?)

Bist du nächtes Jahr wieder in Rittershausen dabei ?


----------



## sunnyDH (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom_Siegen _
> *Du hattest doch auch noch deine kleine Schwester dabei oder ?(ist die auch mitgefahren?)
> 
> Bist du nächtes Jahr wieder in Rittershausen dabei ? *



Mein Bruder wird sich nicht freuen zu hören, dass man ihn schon wieder für ein Mädel gehalten hat...  ja, er ist auch mitgefahren, hardtail u19 (er war zu dem Zeitpunkt 14) und nicht das kidsrace, das war ihm nämlich zu blöd. Er war übrigens auch schon 2001 dabei. Ich komme natürlich wieder, dass muss ja wohl sein!

cu, sunny


----------



## evil_rider (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> Da sind ein paar Deiner Rasse!
> ...



 frauen = andere rasse ? wusst ichs doch, sovierl wie die reden können die keine menschen sein


----------



## bella (14. Februar 2003)

holà sunny! herzlich willkommen!



@evil
Rasse Waschweib?


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

*wuff wuff* *miauuuu*


was Evil du hast nix verstanden  Dann lass Dir mal die Ohren durchpusten

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (14. Februar 2003)

Oha, da werden es täglich mehr Orangenhäutler, die sich hier melden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe einen günstigen Zeitpunkt zum Antworten gewählt, da keiner von denen  online ist. Vermute mal, dass die alle auf Toilette gegangen sind!


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Februar 2003)

evil_ rider, du bist mir suspekt...


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Februar 2003)

droppel, du bist mir auch suspekt!


----------



## Droppel (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *droppel, du bist mir auch suspekt!  *




Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich mir wünschen, dass suspekt auf lat. "sehr ans Herz gewachsen" bedeutet.


----------



## stuntman666 (18. Februar 2003)

@ sunny dh

hallo erstmal, schön dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen...

zum beitrag: wem ist evilrider NICHT suspekt???


----------



## sunnyDH (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stuntman666 _
> *@ sunny dh
> 
> hallo erstmal, schön dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen...
> ...



hallo zurück  

weiß nicht, wem evilrider noch alles nicht suspekt ist


----------



## Jasmin (20. Februar 2003)

hi sunny!

 ...meld mich hier mal für die frauenquote....

wie kommt ihr auf suspekt????wer?


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jasmin _
> *hi sunny!
> 
> ...meld mich hier mal für die frauenquote....
> ...



der evil-rider is denen suspekt.... weil er hier schon 6778 mal seinen senf dazu gegeben hat...damit hatte er bis vor diesem beitrag genau 4000 mehr als ich


----------



## Double T (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Oha, da werden es täglich mehr Orangenhäutler, die sich hier melden.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich habe einen günstigen Zeitpunkt zum Antworten gewählt, da keiner von denen  online ist. Vermute mal, dass die alle auf Toilette gegangen sind!
> ...



Mein lieber Droppel,

es würde mich ganz und gar nicht wundern, wenn man dich eines Tages auf dem Bauch liegend, mit "Fat Albert"-Abdrücken auf dem Rücken, auf einem Trail finden würde.  

Double T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Der sich heute ein goiles XTR-Schaltwerk bestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (21. Februar 2003)

Gottseidank nur der Albert! Würde es Reifen wie "Fette Rita" oder "Orange Skin" geben, hätte ich vermutlich dieses Profil auf dem Körper ....


----------



## einhaender (21. Februar 2003)

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie hoch der Anteil der Mädels hier ist!/quote]
> 
> Hoi!
> -ich mach auch manchmal das maedchen! lol
> ...


----------



## Double T (21. Februar 2003)

*@ Droppel:*Du warst mir ein lieber Forums-Kollege, aber ich fürchte, über dich kommt bald die geballte Frauenpower - und das nicht so, wie Du es gerne hättest!  

*@ einhaender:* Der war klasse!  

*@ all Mädels:* Es gibt auch "anständige" Dreibeine, die wissen, wie man mit Frauen umgeht! 

So long
Double T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Der sich gestern ein goiles XTR-Schaltwerk bestellt hat


----------



## Droppel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> *@ Droppel:Du warst mir ein lieber Forums-Kollege, aber ich fürchte, über dich kommt bald die geballte Frauenpower - und das nicht so, wie Du es gerne hättest!
> 
> @ einhaender: Der war klasse!
> ...



Keine Sorge, der einhaender wird die Wut abfangen. Er wird zwar von den dicken Walzen des berühmten japanischen Hersteller Tam Pon plattgemacht, aber die Mädels werden sich an ihm abreagieren, so dass ich mit liebesbetörenden GEsängen die Herzen der Amazonen weichkochen und sie mir so gefügig (zum putzen und so) machen kann.


Sollte Dir das Schaltwerk nicht gefallen, schenk es mir ...! Für so ein Schnäppchen bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## Double T (21. Februar 2003)

Hai Lars,



> Er wird zwar von den dicken Walzen des berühmten japanischen Hersteller Tam Pon plattgemacht


Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass an den bikes, die einhaender plätten auch die neuen sks-schutzbleche "sks-alldays" für vorne und "sks-allways" für hinten dran sind. Sonst gibt das so eine riesige Sauerei  


> so dass ich mit liebesbetörenden GEsängen die Herzen der Amazonen weichkochen


Was der Kübelbök nicht schafft, schaffst Du auch nicht, da gehe ich jede Wette ein  


> und sie mir so gefügig (zum putzen und so) machen kann.


Du willst es ganz genau wissen, oder? Mich wundert es ja nur, dass sich hier noch kein Mädel gemeldet hat und dich wenigstens verbal niedergebügelt hat 


> Sollte Dir das Schaltwerk nicht gefallen, schenk es mir ...! Für so ein Schnäppchen bin ich immer zu haben.


Wieder so ein kleiner Irrtum von dir! Du hast doch an deiner Feile schon XTR, also träum lieber von den Mädels als von meinem XTR-Schaltdingsbums.

 
Double T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Der sein gestern bestelltes XTR-Schaltwerk sicher nicht hergibt!


----------



## ryohazuki (21. Februar 2003)

Lauter verrückte hier, aber das gefällt mir. Nicht so wie der Großteil der Franken. Ich muss hier weg.

@Droppel: Noch sauer? Tüftelst du noch an der Rache?

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Double T (21. Februar 2003)

> Lauter verrückte hier, aber das gefällt mir



Hai ryohazuki, 

das kann ich so hier nicht stehen lassen. Nein, ich muss sogar Droppel mit in Schutz nehmen! Du verkennst anscheinend total die Situation. Droppel und ich stehen kurz vor der Erfindung des definitiven Damenfahrrades. Reifen und Schutzbleche wurden schon erfunden, der Rest kommt sicher auch noch. Ich arbeite z.B. gerade daran, eine Klingel in Form eines Parfümzerstäubers zu designen. 

Es kann also nicht die Rede von Verrückten sein, ich tendiere eher zu Genies oder so ähnlich  Bevor Du uns also hier als verrückt bezeichnest, hirne lieber mit, vielleicht gelingt uns mit deiner Gedankenkraft der Durchbruch  

Amen
Double T 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S.: Und wenn hier schon einer verrückt ist, dann ja wohl Droppel, der es absolut nicht versteht, mit Frauen umzugehen.  (@Droppel:  )


----------



## ryohazuki (22. Februar 2003)

Ok, ich werds versuchen mitzuhirnen. In letzter Zeit bemerke ich zwar leider nur gähnende leere im Hirn, aber ich versuchs. Außerdem mag ich verrückte, zerstreute Genies und Leute die mal anscheinend nen Schlag auf den Schädel bekamen und sich nicht wieder davon erholt haben, ist doch viel lustiger, als hochgeistige Themen zu bequatschen. Das Leben ist schon hart genug, man muss nicht noch alles durchdiskutieren.

Also ich streng mich mal an, was beizusteuern. 

Und welcher Mann kann schon richtig mit ner Frau umgehen? Jeder tritt mal ins Fettnäpchen, früher oder später

Pete


----------



## Double T (22. Februar 2003)

Hai Pete,

so isses richtig! Ich verwahre mich allerdings dagegen, einen Schlag auf den Kopf bekommen zu haben. Ich höre die Verkehrsdurchsagen ohne Radio erst, als mich vor ca. 20 Jahren so ein Schrank auf Kufen beim Eishockeytraining mit Anlauf über die halbe Bahn an die Bande gecheckt hat.


> ist doch viel lustiger, als hochgeistige Themen zu bequatschen. Das Leben ist schon hart genug, man muss nicht noch alles durchdiskutieren


Meine Rede - obwohl manche Sachen diskutiert werden müssen!


> Also ich streng mich mal an, was beizusteuern


Erträge aus Patenten werden geteilt, dass wir uns da richtig verstehen! 


> Und welcher Mann kann schon richtig mit ner Frau umgehen


Ich mit meiner. Sie sagt was ich tun soll und ich mache es. 

Schönes WE

Double T


----------



## ryohazuki (22. Februar 2003)

Glück gehabt mit deiner Partnerin, bei mir lief es nicht so glatt, deswegen bin mal wieder solo.

Und a propos Schlag gegen den Kopf: ich bin während meiner Geburt auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen, mir unbedingt die Nabelschnur um den Hals wickeln zu wollen. Die Ärzte haben es gerade noch rechtzeitig geschafft, mich davon zu befreien   

Zum definitiven Damenfahrrad: wir brauchen noch unbedingt einen eingebauten Schminkspiegel mit Autopilotfunktion, damit frau noch während der Fahrt Frisur und Schminke korrigieren kann.

Pete


----------



## Double T (22. Februar 2003)

Hai Pete,


> Glück gehabt mit deiner Partnerin, bei mir lief es nicht so glatt, deswegen bin mal wieder solo.


Tut mir leid - brauchst dir aber keine Sorgen machen, auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter  


> ich bin während meiner Geburt auf die bescheuerte Idee gekommen, mir unbedingt die Nabelschnur um den Hals wickeln zu wollen. Die Ärzte haben es gerade noch rechtzeitig geschafft, mich davon zu befreien


Daran sieht man doch nur, dass Du schon seit der Geburt irre Ideen hast. Das qualifiziert dich für das inoffiziele Projekt "Damenfahrrad 2003" in meinen Augen.


> wir brauchen noch unbedingt einen eingebauten Schminkspiegel mit Autopilotfunktion, damit frau noch während der Fahrt Frisur und Schminke korrigieren kann


Gute Idee, aber ich fürchte, wir bewegen uns hier auf sehr sehr dünnem Eis. Eigentlich wundert es mich, dass sich hier noch kein Mädel zu Wort gemeldet hat. Ich fürchte aber, dass den Mädels Antworten auf diese bescheuerten Vorschläge einfach zu doof sind. Manchmal fehlt ihnen einfach das Gespür für das Sinn- und Zwecklose 

So long
Double T (Thomas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - _Shit, ich dachte dass vielleicht heute schon das Schaltwerk kommt_ 

P.S.: In deinem Profil ist mir aufgefallen, dass wir am gleich Tag (21.01.) Geburtstag haben . Könnte das ein Grund für die Vorliebe für Schwachsinn sein?


----------



## Jasmin (23. Februar 2003)

mensch  so ein radl wär doch sauschwer!damit würde keine rumfahren wollen.....


----------



## ryohazuki (23. Februar 2003)

Die frühen Wassermänner scheinen immer auf bescheurte Ideen zu kommen. Darin liegt wohl unsere für andere exzentrische Lebensweise begründet.

Schöne Frauen gibt es ja zuhauf, aber die meisten kannst du ja vergessen, aber vielleicht stelle ich zu grosse Ansprüche?

@Jasmin: Ist ja bis jetzt nur ein Prototyp, mit dem                            Gewicht kriegen wir das noch hin.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Double T (23. Februar 2003)

*@ Jasmin* 


> mensch so ein radl wär doch sauschwer!damit würde keine rumfahren wollen.....


Darin sehe ich jetzt überhaupt kein Problem. Schließlich können wir auf jeden Fall auf die Einparkhilfe verzichten  

*@ Pete* 


> Die frühen Wassermänner scheinen immer auf bescheurte Ideen zu kommen. Darin liegt wohl unsere für andere exzentrische Lebensweise begründet


                     




> Schöne Frauen gibt es ja zuhauf, aber die meisten kannst du ja vergessen, aber vielleicht stelle ich zu grosse Ansprüche?


Junger Mann, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft! Keine Hektik, die Richtige kommt von alleine.

Was mir allerdings richtig Sorgen macht ist der gute Droppel. Man(n) hört und sieht nichts von ihm. Ich habe da einen furchtbaren Verdacht, der sich hoffentlich durch einen Meldung seinerseits hier als unbegründet erweist:

- Entweder hat sich meine "Fat Albert"-Theorie schon bewahrheitet und er liegt auf einem Trail geplättet und gebügelt  oder

- Er lauert bei mir um die Ecke und will das Postauto abfangen und sich mein neues Schaltwerk unter den Nagel reißen 

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, er würde mir wirklich fehlen, seine Geistesblitze sind genial und es wäre doch schade einen solchen "Entwickler" für das Bike zu verlieren. Sollte sich aber die Theorie mit dem Schaltwerk als real erweisen, so verweise ich jetzt schon auf meine "Fat Albert"-Theorie und das obwohl ich Contis auf meiner Feile habe! 

Einen schönen Restsonntag wünsche ich noch,

so long
Double T


----------



## Droppel (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> 
> Was mir allerdings richtig Sorgen macht ist der gute Droppel. Man(n) hört und sieht nichts von ihm. Ich habe da einen furchtbaren Verdacht, der sich hoffentlich durch einen Meldung seinerseits hier als unbegründet erweist:
> 
> ...




Weit gefehlt! Ich war auf einer Familienfeier und bin gestern erst wieder angekommen. Mit großem Erstaunen las ich eure innovativen und bahnbrechenden Ideen. Ja, mir scheint, dass ihr wisst, wie man Kohle scheffelt. Als immens wichtig stufe ich Satteltaschen im elitären Gucci- oder Pradadesign an. Auch dürfen Fingelnagelschonende Griffe nicht fehlen. Bei den Pedalen müssen wir uns besonders auf den Einsatz von High-Heels konzentrieren, was sicherlich als Herausforderung an uns Ingenieure und Tüftler gelten kann.

Das keine Dame mehr antwortet, liegt an der Furcht vor dem Unbekannten. Vermutlich sind dies die ersten Kontakte dieser Spezies mit Männern unseres Schlages ....

*scheinheilig* Wie? Du hast Dein XTR-Schaltwerk immer noch nicht? *durchschalt* Hab gehört, das soll ganz gut sein! *unterextremerbelastungschalt*


----------



## Double T (24. Februar 2003)

Gott sei Dank Droppel - Du lebst noch! Ich habe mir wirklich ernsthafte Sorgen um dich gemacht. Aber auch so banale Dinge wie Familienfeste müssen einfach mal sein und lassen deine wichtige Arbeit hier im Forum in den Hintergrund treten. 

Deine Idee mit den Satteltaschen in entsprechendem Design sind sehr gut, ich schlage allerdings vor, dass die Damen ihre Reiterhosen mit einer Radhose in entsprechendem Design anpassen. Klickies für Stöckelschuhe dürften auch kein Problem sein, nur mit dem multidirektionalen Aussteigen wird es happig. Ich sehe den Weg nach oben als einzigen Ansatz zur Lösung. Im Prinzip reicht doch ein Pedal mit entsprechender Öffnung und je nach Intensität beim reinhämmern des Absatzes kommt man auch entsprechend schnell wieder raus - oder auch nicht. 



> Das keine Dame mehr antwortet, liegt an der Furcht vor dem Unbekannten. Vermutlich sind dies die ersten Kontakte dieser Spezies mit Männern unseres Schlages ....


Da hast Du recht. Kerle bzw. Mannsbilder unseres Schlages gibt es nicht wie Sand am Meer und da sehe ich das Probelm. Das Antlitz, der stechende Blick und die geradezu sichtbare Intelligenz erschrecken die Mädels zuerst, dann aber bekommen sie weiche Knie und es ist um sie geschehen. 



> Du hast Dein XTR-Schaltwerk immer noch nicht?


Es ist heute gekommen. Donnerstag bestellt, heute da, kannst nix sagen. Du bist natürlich vom Verdacht befreit und hast wieder mein uneingeschränktes Vertrauen.

So long
Double T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> *
> Es ist heute gekommen. Donnerstag bestellt, heute da, kannst nix sagen. Du bist natürlich vom Verdacht befreit und hast wieder mein uneingeschränktes Vertrauen.
> *



Oha, ich muss zu meiner Schande eingestehen, dass ich statt Göppingen Göttingen aufsuchte und dort die hiesige Postfrau mittels eines vorgetäuschten Verkaufgesprächs über einen neuen Staublappen von der wertvollen Ware ablenkte. Nach 10 min. Gepräch brachte ich die gute Frau gerade dazu, dieses Tuch an parkenden Autos auszuprobieren. Die mir nun zur Verfügung gestandene Zeit nutzte ich gnadenlos. Ich machte den Fühltest und knetete alle Postsendungen durch. Da ich mir der Größe des Schaltwerkes nicht bewusst war, trat ich auch größere Kartons nieder. Nun weiss ich auch, was fragile und handle wirh care sagen wollen. Egal, ich muste meinen Coup durchziehen und die Zeit drängte zur Eile. Nach ergebnisloser Suche wollte ich fast schon wieder mit dem Rauchen anfangen bis es mir wie ein Blitz durchs Hirne schoss. Diese ausgebuffte Mitfünfzigerin hat doch tatsächlich das Stück meiner Begierde perfekt getarnt an ihrem Postrad integriert. Nun war die Sache ein Leichtes. XTR ab, zur Postfrau gerannt. Ihr meinen Slip oder besser das Superstaubtuch aus der Hand gerissen und ab nach Rostock. Ein wirklich edles Teil habe ich da ergattert.  Meine Frage nur, wer ärgert sich jetzt in Göttingen????


----------



## sunnyDH (24. Februar 2003)

es ist schon klar, frau will auch im sattel eine gute figur abgeben, dazu reicht meines erachtens aber ein bisschen guter geschmack.  eure abenteuerlichen fantasien sind echt zum  was habt ihr denn für vorstellungen??

cu, sunny (die beim lesen eurer ausführungen lachfalten bekommen hat - da kann wohl nur noch eine schönheits-op helfen)


----------



## RanDagor (24. Februar 2003)

findich...süss...aber titten bissel klein...hrhrhr


----------



## ryohazuki (25. Februar 2003)

Oje, da müssen wir ja kollektiv für sunnyDH spenden. Das war natürlich nicht der Sinn der Sache, jetzt werden wir kein Geld mehr für unseren Prototyp haben.  
Meine Vorstellungen bzgl. des Damenfahrrads stützten sich auf meine langjährigen Erfahrungen mit Frauen verschiedenster Alters- und Gesellschaftsgruppen. Mit so nem Fahrrad könnte ich sie vielleicht mal dazu bewegen, Sport zu machen.  

Gruß Pete


----------



## clemson (25. Februar 2003)

naja vielleicht erklärt sich ja ein schönheitschnippler als sponsor für rad und sunnyßs lachfalten bereit

mfg
clemson


----------



## Double T (25. Februar 2003)

*@ Droppel:*


> dass ich statt Göppingen Göttingen aufsuchte


Es gibt doch auch schon GPS für`s Bike. Wie findest Du eigentlich nach deinen Biketouren wieder heim?


> Da ich mir der Größe des Schaltwerkes nicht bewusst war


Kein Wunder fährst Du ein Ragazzi 


> Ihr meinen Slip oder besser das Superstaubtuch aus der Hand gerissen


Was hast Du uns da verschwiegen? Was war da, bevor Du das XTR vom Postbike geschraubt hast. Du hast sie doch nicht etwa ohmächtig gedingsbumst? 


> Ein wirklich edles Teil habe ich da ergattert


Das sicher perfekt an dein Ragazzi passt  

*@ sunnyDH* 


> was habt ihr denn für vorstellungen??


Wir wollen doch nur Gutes tun - alles andere liegt uns fern und würde uns wehtun, wir denn dieser Dinge beschuldigt werden würden (oder so ähnlich)


> die beim lesen eurer ausführungen lachfalten bekommen hat - da kann wohl nur noch eine schönheits-op helfen


Das wollte(n) wir/ich sicher nicht. So jung und schon so faltig. Wenn Du wg. deiner Falten keinen Freund finden solltest, ich Spende auf jeden Fall für die Kosten einer Kontaktanzeige einen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag. Für eine Schönheits-OP bin ich leider zu arm. Frau, Kinder und die vier Meersauen brauchen jeden Monat mein hart verdientes Geld auf.

*@ ryohazuki* 


> Das war natürlich nicht der Sinn der Sache, jetzt werden wir kein Geld mehr für unseren Prototyp haben.


So`n Mist. Jetzt platzt die Sache womöglich wegen Schadensersatzforderungen von sunnyDH. Ich leugne schon mal vorsorglich alle Boshaftigkeiten gegenüber dem weiblichen Geschlecht und behaupte postwendend das Gegenteil. 

*@ clemson* 


> naja vielleicht erklärt sich ja ein schönheitschnippler als sponsor für rad und sunnyßs lachfalten bereit


Hammerharte Idee . Ich seh schon die Aufschrift auf dem Bike und dem Trikot: This Radfahrerin was sponsord by "Schönheitsfarm Glottertal". Satteltaschen mit Aufklebern von "Oil of Olaz", in den Speichen Werbetafeln von Artikeln neuzeitlicher Damenhygiene, an dem Fähnchen am Ende der langen Stange, die am Gepäckträger befestigt ist, die Aufschrift "25 km/h und die Frisur hält" usw. etc. pp.....

So long
Double T


----------



## Droppel (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> *So`n Mist. Jetzt platzt die Sache womöglich wegen Schadensersatzforderungen von sunnyDH. Ich leugne schon mal vorsorglich alle Boshaftigkeiten gegenüber dem weiblichen Geschlecht und behaupte postwendend das Gegenteil. *



Also da muss ich nun auch dringend etwas klarstellen!

Ich bin durch sogenannte Freunde in diese Sache reingerutscht. Ich wollte das gar nicht und als ich das bemerkte, war es schon zu spät. Ich habe aber nicht mitgemacht. War nur dabei ....
Ehrenwort!

Das Letzte, was ich wollte ist, dass SunnyDH aussieht wie ein Akkordeon. Es tut mir so leid.

Stellt Euch mal vor liebe Leser, diese Gang befahl mir sogar einer armen, gottesfürchtigen Postfrau das Schaltwerk zu rauben. Und ich in meinem jugendlichen Wahn hielt das für eine Art Spiel ... Was habe ich nur getan?

Aber ich will auch Buße tun. Natürlich nicht alles. Ich hoffe aber auf ein mildes Urteil ....


----------



## sunnyDH (25. Februar 2003)

@Double T: vier meersauen sind keine ausrede: neun fressen viiiieeeeel mehr!

@all: danke für euer mitleid *freudentränewegwisch*


----------



## Double T (25. Februar 2003)

*@ Droppel* 
Wie mir scheint, sind wir ein und derselben Bande auf den Leim gegangen. Auch ich wurde erpreßt  Die Lieferung des Schaltwerkes geschah nur auf Grund einer Schutzgeldzahlung in Höhe von  74,95 an Bicyles.de. Wenn ich nicht gezahlt hätte, hätten die mir das Schaltwerk nie ausgehändigt.

*@ sunnyDH* 
9 (in Buchstaben "Neun") Meersäulis? Das ist ja der Hammer. Das reicht ja in schlechten Zeiten für mindestens 2 Wochen. Mit etwas mehr Grünzeug und Kartoffel sogar länger . Aber gegen unseren ältesten Bock, Herrn Meiser, hat sicher keiner von deinen eine Chance. Der wiegt 1,3 Kilo und schlitzt mit Vorliebe andere Böcke. Wenn der so weiter macht, muss ich den noch zum Wesenstest für Kampfmeerschweine bringen  

Double T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryohazuki (26. Februar 2003)

@Double T: 
Was ist das für ein Monsterteil??? Meine Meersau ist immer ganz friedlich, vielleicht zu friedlich. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Halbschwester (12 Jahre alt) das Ding total verschüchtert. Die geht nämlich mit Tieren nicht gerade sanft um. Übrigens hatte ich bis jetzt 4 Meersäue, 3 Hamster, 2 Hunde und einen  
Kanarienvogel. Irgendwann kommt mal ne Vogelspinne ins Haus. Dann kann ich mir unliebsame Gäste vom Hals schaffen, brauch nur zu erzählen, dass heute meine süße Spinne frei rumläuft  
Wir sind alle hier irgendwie reingerutscht, aber so ist das im Leben.

Gruß Pete


----------



## sunnyDH (26. Februar 2003)

erstmal: wer hat hier denn noch alles meerschweinchen? das scheint mir der reinste zoo zu sein!

@ DoubleT: die darf man nicht mehr essen, die sind schon mal mit flohshampoo gewaschen worden. 



> _Original geschrieben von ryohazuki _
> Meine Meersau ist immer ganz friedlich, vielleicht zu friedlich. Wahrscheinlich hat meine Halbschwester (12 Jahre alt) das Ding total verschüchtert. Die geht nämlich mit Tieren nicht gerade sanft um.



ja, wenn die meersau allein wohnt, ist sie klar friedlich, das arme schweinchen hat schließlich keinen spielkameraden, ein mensch ist nur ein schlechter ersatz (übrigens sind auch kaninchen nicht als partner für meeries geeignet). aber wenn sich das schwein nicht wehrt, so ist es selber schuld. nun aber schluß, das hier ist doch kein tierforum...  

cu, sunny


----------



## ryohazuki (26. Februar 2003)

@ sunnyDH
war ja nicht meine Idee, meine Halbschwester wollte unbedingt ne Meersau und hat sich nicht richtig darüber informiert und jetzt muss ich das Tier selbst versorgen, sie hat das Interesse daran verloren. Und wehren tut sich die Sau schon, hab auch schon was abgekriegt. Halbe Fingerkuppe abgebissen, obwohl ich nix gemacht hab. Aber OK, das ist wirklich kein Tierforum hier.

MfG Pete


----------



## Double T (26. Februar 2003)

> nun aber schluß, das hier ist doch kein tierforum...





> OK, das ist wirklich kein Tierforum hier


Aber ich kann ganz schön zum Tier werden, das kann ich euch sagen  


> die sind schon mal mit flohshampoo gewaschen worden


In meinem Alter schadet eine intensive Reinigung von innen auf keinen Fall. Ausserdem esse ich selten den Anzug mit. 

Meersauen sollten in der Tat nicht alleine gehalten werden, schau doch nach einem Partner/-in (keine zwei Böcke!) für das Schweinderl. 

Gruß
Double T


----------



## sunnyDH (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Double T _
> Meersauen sollten in der Tat nicht alleine gehalten werden, schau doch nach einem Partner/-in (keine zwei Böcke!) für das Schweinderl.



wenns ein weibchen ist, würde ich ein weibchen empfehlen, wenns ein männchen ist, gibts zwei möglichkeiten: entweder noch einen bock (das geht nämlich schon, aber nur, wenn das neue noch ein kind ist, es kann aber auch sein, dass der alte bock kastriert werden muss, weil er schlägert, danach verstehen sie sich auf jeden fall - nicht falsch verstehen, der wird dann nicht schwul, sondern hat nur nicht mehr zu viele männliche hormone in sich) oder eine weibchen (dann muss der bock aber auch kastriert werden, sonst gibts sehr viel nachwuchs), in jedem fall aber immer ein junges tier (am besten 6-8 wochen alt) zu einem alten tier, da gibts die wenigsten probleme...
so, jetzt ist aber endgültig schluss...


----------



## Double T (26. Februar 2003)

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryohazuki (26. Februar 2003)

OK, dann Schluss damit. Wir sollten wieder unser Augenmerk aufs Damenrad richten oder wird das Projekt jetzt begraben (nicht dass die arme sunnyDH noch mehr Lachfalten kriegt, da können wir ja noch bis ans Lebensende in Raten die OPs zahlen  )

Gruß Pete


----------



## clemson (27. Februar 2003)

naja wir könnten ja auch eine  meersau als gallionsfigur mit ins konzept nehmen


----------



## Droppel (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *naja wir könnten ja auch eine  meersau als gallionsfigur mit ins konzept nehmen *




oder als Sattelbezug


Ich habe mir mal Gedanken zur Bekleidung der Frauen gemacht. Wäre es nicht toll, wenn es eine Kittelschürze mit Windstopper und atmungsaktive Material geben würde? Dann könnte man quasi von der Arbeit direkt aufs Bike ....


----------



## sunnyDH (27. Februar 2003)

Droppel! du machst dir feinde   

außerdem:
1. würde es schon mal reichen, wenn man bikes baut, die auf die körpergeometrie von frauen zugeschnitten sind
2. würde ich mir nie ein rosa bike kaufen (ja, sowas grässliches wird doch tatsächlich produziert)
3. lehne ich einen sattel mit meerschweinchenfellüberzug aus moralischen gründen ab
und
4. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einer von euch ne frau haben will, die kittelschürzen trägt


----------



## clemson (27. Februar 2003)

@sunny

stimmt wer will ne frau mit kittelschürze?


----------



## Salagou (27. Februar 2003)

Coucou Sunny DH, klasse zu hören, dass es doch tatsächlich noch andere weibliche Wesen gibt, die unter die FR und DHler gehen!!   unsere Bande hier, die hätte auch nix dagegen, wenn ich ab und zu noch eine Frau mehr mitbringe  
See you!


----------



## Droppel (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *Droppel! du machst dir feinde
> 
> 4. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einer von euch ne frau haben will, die kittelschürzen trägt *




Aber, aber, wer wird denn gleich.

Die Kittelschürze ist eigentlich eine Art Arbeitsschutzbekleidung für euch. Profi-Frauen, sogenannte alte Besen tragen die Kittelschürze direkt auf der Haut. Also nix drunter. Gleichzeitig ist diese Arbeitskleidung der modernen Frau gespickt mit praktischen Details. Ja, SunnyDH, ich wette, wenn ich in Deinen Kittelschürzentaschen kramen würde, fände ich bestimmt 1 - 2 Lockenwickler, Wäscheklammern, ein Staubtuch und vielleicht sogar einen Zehennagel. 

Bei uns Männern gibt es auch eine Arbeitsschutzbekleidung, die je nach Alter peppig oder nützlich ausfällt. So trage ich vor dem Rechner nur meine Socken. DoubleT z. Bsp. hat vor dem Fernseher immer ein weisses Trägerhemd, eine glänzende, raschelnde Freizeithose (meist lilafarben) und Badeschlappen an.

Das mag nicht jedem gefallen, aber Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz muss sein.


----------



## sunnyDH (27. Februar 2003)

@ salagou: hi, großartig, von dir zu hören!

@ droppel: dir fehlt nicht zufällig eine freundin?? wenn, dann brauchst du eh eine frau, die am besten 20 cm größer ist als du und den kochlöffel - für die saftige watschn - richtig schwingen kann! und außerdem, pech gehabt  , ich besitze nämlich gar keine lockenwickler, *zungerausstreck* und was du vorm computer trägst, will ich gar net wissen!

-sunny


----------



## ryohazuki (27. Februar 2003)

Arbeitskleidung???
Gibts bei mir nur beim Ausgehen, man will ja ein paar Frauen aufreissen und nicht mitleidig belächelt werden. Aber auf der anderen Seite meinen dann Frauen, dass ein Mann, der sich gut anzieht entweder vergeben (und ihm die Freundin die Klamotten aussucht) oder schwul ist. Anscheinend sind sie der Meinung, dass sich normale (also hetero) Männer normalerweise nicht selbst einkleiden können    
Und Frauen brauchen ja immer Stunden bis das Outfit einigermaßen passt, also frauengerechte Klamotten am Rad sind auch eine Überlegung wert. Damit steigern wir die Chancen das Rad unters Volk (oder besser gesagt an die frau) zu bringen.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Double T (27. Februar 2003)

Boah hey, das wird ja immer besser hier. sunnyDH mit zuviel Lachfalten, Meersauen als Mercedessternersatz auf dem SKS-Alldays-Schutzblech und der Hammer ist ja Droppel nur mit Socken vor dem Rechner. Das treibt mir jetzt aber die Tränen mit Macht in die Augen. Was ich jetzt aber gar nicht verstehe, Frauen in (Kittel-)schürzen und was ihr dagegen habt. Eine schöne, gut gebaute Frau nur mit einer (Kittel-)Schürze bekleidet, was um alles in der Welt ist daran schlecht! Ich finde, das hat was und wenn sie dann auch noch so kocht, aber hallo 

Zum Thema Frauen und Klamotten sage ich als Vater einer 15 1/2-jährigen Tochter nix, die Shoppingtouren durch die Fummelläden sind der planke Horror, aber ab und zu mache ich eine mit und berate sie sogar - und das nicht mal schlecht! 

So long
T.T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (27. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *@ salagou: hi, großartig, von dir zu hören!
> 
> @ droppel: dir fehlt nicht zufällig eine freundin?? wenn, dann brauchst du eh eine frau, die am besten 20 cm größer ist als du und den kochlöffel - für die saftige watschn - richtig schwingen kann! und außerdem, pech gehabt  , ich besitze nämlich gar keine lockenwickler, *zungerausstreck* und was du vorm computer trägst, will ich gar net wissen!
> ...



Aber Zehennägel hast DU! 

Liebe Sunny, was soll ich mit einem 2,10 Meter Mädel? Natürlich habe ich eine Freundin, Verlobte sogar! Wir heiraten im September (natürlich, nachdem sie die Putzprüfung bestanden hat). Größe: 1,60 m. Sie hat Verständnis, dass sie das tun muss, schließlich muss sie mich ja irgendwie halten. (Ein Scherz, nur ein Scherz! Wir haben eine schöne Beziehung - ehrlich!)

Und das ich nur mit Socken vor`m PC sitze, sollte eigentlich nur symbolisieren, dass wir Ossis weltoffener geworden sind und nicht mehr so verschüchtert. Man traut sich wieder was!


----------



## sunnyDH (28. Februar 2003)

Droppel, ich hab *überhaupt * keine kittetlschürze! also auch keine zehennägel und sonstiges in der tasche!!!

zum thema frauen und einkaufen: was meint ihr, wie das frustet, wenn man einen kerl beim einkaufen dabei hat, der ständig sagt "brauchst du noch laaaaaaaang?" oder wenn man ihn fragt, wie er was findet sagt "schööööön", nur damit er endlich aus dem geschäft rauskommt. boahhhhhh, schrei!


----------



## ryohazuki (28. Februar 2003)

Genauso frustet es, wenn man als man in ein Geschäft reingeht und für die Frauen 99% der Standfläche zur Verfügung steht und die Männerklamotten in die hinterste Ecke reingequetscht werden und dazu noch nix gschaides dabei ist. Also ich kann Frauen beim Einkaufen verstehen, mir gehts oft auch nicht anders. Ich brauche Stunden bis ich was finde, was mir gefällt. Habe ich so nen ausgefallenen Geschmack, oder ist der Rest der Männerschaft total anspruchslos was Klamotten angeht???


----------



## Double T (28. Februar 2003)

Hai alle zusammen,

mir scheint als würde das Thema einen aprupten Wechsel zu erfahren. Wir sind doch eh schon meilenweit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt . Zum Thema Shopping sach ich gar nix, ich bin mit zwei Frauen im Haus befangen - ich brauche auf jeden Fall nicht so lange, um eine Jeans zu kaufen!

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall einen guten Start in`s anstehende Wochenende, 

so long
Double T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - mit einem seit heute neuen Tattoo am linken Arm


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Februar 2003)

ha, beim einkaufen gibts ne ganz einfahe taktik (gegen das nichts-finden) laden stürmen, schaun obs was nettes und bezahlbares gibt und wieder abhauen. so hat man nicht das problem, das man irgendwas bestimmtes braucht, und dann nix findet... aber man hat auch nicht das problem überlegen zu müssen. wohin mit dem geld...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. März 2003)

was das thema klamoten anget 

wir männer sind in der regel schon anspuchslos 

also ich habe nur schwarze kleidungsstücke das haste nicht das problem das was nicht zusammen passen könnte


----------



## Salagou (1. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *ha, beim einkaufen gibts ne ganz einfahe taktik (gegen das nichts-finden) laden stürmen, schaun obs was nettes und bezahlbares gibt und wieder abhauen. so hat man nicht das problem, das man irgendwas bestimmtes braucht, und dann nix findet... aber man hat auch nicht das problem überlegen zu müssen. wohin mit dem geld... *



Ja, mach ich auch, aber bei normalen Klamotten - doch wenn ich vernünftige Bikeklamotten in meiner Grösse will, dann  einfach nix zu finden. Würd ja auch Männersachen nehmen (die eh viel genialer sind) - aber verflixt, die sind einfach so gross!! Oder Protektoren: Dainese hat keine separaten in kleinen Grössen (M is' mir zu gross). SixSixone da is das S auch zu gross...und deshalb fahr ich noch mit meinen alten Knieschützern vom Inlineskaten herum   Weiss da keiner Rat?


----------



## clemson (1. März 2003)

@salagou

und wie schauts mit den schonern von kona aus?
gibts auch in größe S

mfg
clemson


----------



## Salagou (1. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *@salagou
> 
> und wie schauts mit den schonern von kona aus?
> ...



Wo gibt's die???? Wie teuer??? Ach, ich geh mal auf der Kona-Seite suchen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (1. März 2003)

@salagou
auf der page von kona
haben auch nen online-store

hoffe datt hilft dir weida

mfg clemson


----------



## Salagou (1. März 2003)

@clemson
Hab nachgeguckt in deren Online-Store...gibt nur eine Grösse?!  , aber beim Scrollen geben sie doch mehrer Grössen an??? Das blick wer will...


----------



## sunnyDH (2. März 2003)

hi salagou, scheint mir, als hätte ich glück gehabt, dass ich 173 cm groß bin. hab immer gedacht, dass wär blöd, weil man mit hohen absätzen immer gleich so groß ist, sehe jetzt, dass das auch vorteile hat. leider kann ich dir halt gar net weiterhelfen...

cu, sonja


----------



## ryohazuki (5. März 2003)

@ sunnyDH:
ich hab das immer nicht verstanden, wieso Frauen ein Problem damit haben, groß zu sein. OK, bei 2,08 m versteh ich das schon, aber bei 1,71 m wie bei meiner Ex leider nicht. Ich bin 1,83 und am Anfang hat sie gedacht, ich bin zu klein für sie. Sie steht so auf 1,96 Typen, aber 25 cm Unterschied? Stelle mir schon etwas seltsam vor. 
Ich werde Frauen wohl nie verstehen können, aber ich versuchs.

Gruß Pete


----------



## clemson (5. März 2003)

@ryohazuk

frauen verstehen????
wenn du das geschaft hast bitte ein buch drüber schreibeni


----------



## sunnyDH (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *@ryohazuk
> 
> frauen verstehen????
> wenn du das geschaft hast bitte ein buch drüber schreibeni *



so schwer ist das gar nicht, uns wird nur immer das wort im mund verdreht oder wir werden nicht ernst genommen, ich denke da nur an die arbeitskleidung, gell droppel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salagou (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson _
> *@ryohazuk
> 
> frauen verstehen????
> wenn du das geschaft hast bitte ein buch drüber schreibeni *



Gibt's doch schon, wie heisst dieses Ding doch gleich "Männer vom Mars und Frauen von der Venus"?? oder so ähnlich - hab's mal gelesen, hilft mir jetzt besser die Männer zu begreifen und noch mehr auf ihre Macken Rücksicht zu nehmen   - weil: Männer lesen solche Sachen doch eh nicht....

Ja, und 25cm Unterschied - hat schon was! Da fühlt man sich so schön beschützt  , mein Ex war auch "nur" 13cm grösser - isses deswegen auseinandergegangen??  Bon, merde, eigentlich sind wir doch wegen der Frauenquote beim Biken hier, oder?


----------



## sunnyDH (6. März 2003)

stimmt salagou, wir sollten die männer hier nicht verschrecken, das könnte schnell passieren. männer sind immer so schnell beleidigt 

 

findest du nicht, dass 25 cm größennunterschied schnell zu verspannungen im nacken führen kann?


----------



## Droppel (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *
> 
> so schwer ist das gar nicht, uns wird nur immer das wort im mund verdreht oder wir werden nicht ernst genommen, ich denke da nur an die arbeitskleidung, gell droppel? *



Du meinst die ..........?

Eigentlich zeigt das doch, wie sehr ich die Frauen und die Pflichten, die ihr von Geburt an auferlegt worden sind, achte!


----------



## ryohazuki (6. März 2003)

@ clemson
ich arbeite dran, aber weiter als die Einleitung bin ich noch nicht gekommen   

25 cm => entweder Nackenschmerzen beim Mann und Frau, oder ständig nen Bierkasten dabei haben, damit sich frau draufstellen kann => nicht sehr praktisch. Aber so ist nun mal, Männer denken praktischer, Frauen um 10 Ecken. Buchempfehlung: "Warum Frauen nicht einparken und Männer nicht zuhören können", einfach köstlich


----------



## clemson (6. März 2003)

@ryohazuki

naja bierkasten dabei schaden aber auch nie 

@sunny
wie männer sind so schnell beleidigt?????


----------



## einhaender (7. März 2003)

> _also ich habe nur schwarze kleidungsstücke das haste nicht das problem das was nicht zusammen passen könnte_


@bergaufbremser: bist du leichenbestatter??




> _Eigentlich zeigt das doch, wie sehr ich die Frauen und die Pflichten, die ihr von Geburt an auferlegt worden sind, achte!_


@droppel: lol! - viele frauen werden regelrecht in die putzmutterrolle hineingezuechtet! 
- is was drann!


@meerschweinfreunde:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@girlbiketek ingenieursteam: was n jetzt mit dem BeatyRaceHobel vom "Team ob"???


----------



## sunnyDH (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von clemson
> 
> @sunny
> wie männer sind so schnell beleidigt?????
> ...


_

ja, da muss man richtig aufpassen, dass man nichts falsches sagt. so eine harte schale und so ein weicher kern! *schluchz* _


----------



## sunnyDH (7. März 2003)

@ einhaender: das meerschweinchen ist ja süß (dehn rest hab ich übersehn  )


----------



## einhaender (7. März 2003)

je evil desto pageflipens!

EvilEini flipp da page!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























aua -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bitte nich hauen!

hier nochma nur fuer dich::


----------



## sunnyDH (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von einhaender _



danke, danke, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einhaender (8. März 2003)

lets clap ur hands everybody...


----------



## sunnyDH (8. März 2003)

einhaender, was gehtn mit dir? und was bezweckst du mit den ganzen tollen *wackelbildern* ?


----------



## BobRock (8. März 2003)

toll


----------



## einhaender (8. März 2003)

mir war so langweilig- 
mein rad is noch nicht ganz zusammengebaut und steht noch bei meinem mechaniker- schluchz!

dachte ich spamm ma bissel durch die gegend!!

hier war ma spammerei am gange hehe

http://www.planetmac.de/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=7&topic=694&start=260


----------



## Salagou (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *stimmt salagou, wir sollten die männer hier nicht verschrecken, das könnte schnell passieren. männer sind immer so schnell beleidigt
> 
> 
> ...



Beleidigt   jaja, die Armen  

Verspannungen im Nacken?? Man muss sie nur kleinkriegen  

Jup, spass beiseite : Männer lieben es doch, wenn man zu ihnen aufschaut....MTB ist aber der ideale Sport - auf'm Bike, da ist der Grössenunterschied nich so gross.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. März 2003)

des mit den 25 cm werd ich jetzt mal experimentell ermitteln...


----------



## AgentOrange (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *
> 
> der evil-rider is denen suspekt.... weil er hier schon 6778 mal seinen senf dazu gegeben hat...damit hatte er bis vor diesem beitrag genau 4000 mehr als ich *



Jaaa und du laberst schon viel *******


----------



## lula (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von einhaender _
> *mir war so langweilig-
> mein rad is noch nicht ganz zusammengebaut und steht noch bei meinem mechaniker- schluchz!
> 
> ...



hehe bauste net selbst auf?  macht doch viel mehr spass und händler/mechaniker sind nur unnötig teuer....
dann bräuchteste jedenfalls net spammen...


----------



## sunnyDH (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *des mit den 25 cm werd ich jetzt mal experimentell ermitteln... *



dazu brauchste ja erst mal nen opfer...außerdem: experiment hört sich ja wie tierversuch an.
ich mach nachm abi praktikum in unserem bikeladen vor ort, da kann ich endlich alleine mein bike reparieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom_Siegen _
> *
> 
> Jaaa und du laberst schon viel *******  *


natürlich, was soll ich denn sonst erzählen?


@sunnydh: hab schon nen opfer... hat aber bis jetzt noch nicht über nackenprobleme geklagt.

mei radl reparieren kann ich auch (fast alles) selber..


----------



## einhaender (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *
> 
> hehe bauste net selbst auf?  macht doch viel mehr spass und händler/mechaniker sind nur unnötig teuer....
> dann bräuchteste jedenfalls net spammen...  *




ned alles- ein guter bekannter hilft mir da ich nicht das werkzeug dafuer hab - er is 2radmechaniker mit ner geilen werkstatt zuhaus und er tut mir auch neue teile billig besorgen ueber die firma.
un so sachen wie naben und tretlager neuabschmieren,neuen steuersatz setzen,blaetter + ritzel wechseln....wollt ich schon jemand dabei haben -denn  meine X-schleuder is komplett zerpflueckt da ich nen 2" groesseren rahmen bekommen hab!
- kein bock was falsch zumachen und dann zerreissts mir was unnerwegs - hehe

gruesse benjamin


----------



## ryohazuki (11. März 2003)

Servus!

Bei mir wurde schon alles auseinander gebaut und getunt. Egal ob PC, Verstärker, CD-Player oder eben das Bike. Bis jetzt läuft alles 1a (mein CD-Player und Verstärker schon seit 2 Jahren, also hab ich nix falsch gemacht). Dass die Leute immer so viel Angst haben was falsch zu machen. Versteh ich nicht. Anscheinend brauchen die meisten dann nen Sündenbock, meist kriegt eben der Händler/Werkstattmensch sein Fett ab. So weiß ich genau, was falsch gelaufen ist und kann es auch selber wieder herrichten. Und spare dabei nen Haufen Geld. Autodidakt ist das Stichwort. Man kann dann wenigstens selbst mitreden und nicht auf irgendwelche fremden Infos verlassen.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Salagou (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chickenway-user _
> *des mit den 25 cm werd ich jetzt mal experimentell ermitteln... *



Und, was is' das Ergebnis??  

@SunnyDH
Klasse Idee dein Praktikum!! Mir macht's auch total Spass an meinem Bike rumzuschrauben und hinter die Technik zu steigen - da kapiert man sogar hinterher das Auto besser


----------



## bella (11. März 2003)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Sunny


----------



## Double T (11. März 2003)

Hai Sunny,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Vor allem gaaaaaanz viel Gesundheit, der Rest kommt von alleine!   

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryohazuki (11. März 2003)

Hi Sunny,

ich schließ mich an und wünsche dir vor allem Gesundheit, denn das ist das Wichtigste im Leben. Und noch viel Spass, denn das Leben soll ja Spass machen, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so gut läuft!

 

Gruß Pete


----------



## einhaender (12. März 2003)

nachtraegl. von mir auch feinen burtseltag


----------



## marion82 (12. März 2003)

Schön das es doch noch einige Frauen mehr gibt!!!
Ich kenne das Problemmit dem alleine sein, was das hobby betrifft.Allerdings kenne ich auch keine männlichen dh fahrer in meiner gegend.


----------



## chickenway-user (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Salagou _
> *
> 
> Und, was is' das Ergebnis??
> *



bis jetzt keine probleme, kann aber erst am wochenende weiter experimentieren... 

und natürlich nachträglich noch alles gute zum geburtstag @sunny


----------



## sunnyDH (14. März 2003)

danke für die vielen glückwünsche!!! und vor allem danke für die mail, salagou!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. März 2003)

@ einhaender 


ne ne bin architekt  in ausbildung 

hab gesehen das es doch noch anders farbiges zeugs im schrank hat ziehs blos nie an warum weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## sunnyDH (15. März 2003)

so, passt nicht ganz zum thema, aber ich muss überall, wos geht werbung machen: wer in der nähe von bamberg wohnt und musicals mag, sollte sich das nicht verpassen lassen. gestern war die generalprobe für das brandneue musical "Cleopatra" (ich spiel dort im orchester mit). echt total toll!! lassts euch nicht entgehen!! morgen ist die uraufführung und dann wirds acht wochen lang samstags und sonntags gespielt. http://www.musical-cleopatra.de 
cu, sunny


----------



## einhaender (16. März 2003)

macht ja sogar deine sister mit -
geige roxx-hehe i bau damit geile flaechensoundz!´

und du als hobbies meerschweinchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe


----------



## sunnyDH (17. März 2003)

> Original geschrieben von einhaender
> macht ja sogar deine sister mit -
> geige roxx-hehe i bau damit geile flaechensoundz!´
> und du als hobbies meerschweinchen
> hehe



mein freund baut mir grad nen abnehmer für die geige, das ist also bald ne e-geige, cool, gell?
ist doch praktisch, dass meine schwester mitmacht.
und dass ich noch meerschweinchen hab, sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## einhaender (20. März 2003)

fands nur witzig auf kleopatrasite das dort bei Hobbys die Quietzetiere aufgefuehrt waren!

der baut dir nen abnehmer?
wasn der von beruf?? krass hehe
i hab letztes jahr mit Reason und Cubase bissel musi gemacht aber kein bock mehr auf ****in rechner da i ja eh wegen beruf die meiste zeit davor sitzen muß.
jetzt lieber viel sport und in nature chillen!
das wetter zur zeit is ma Seelenmassage ohne ende!

gruesse vom headbangin GrindCoreEini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (20. März 2003)

@einhaender: der ist noch gar nix von beruf, ist halt sein hobby. er hat mir auch schon lautsprecher gebaut.
ja, wirklich, das wetter wird jetzt langsam wieder richtig schön! in der sonne kann mans schon ganz gut aushalten!
cu


----------



## Salagou (20. März 2003)

Jupieeh! Da freu ich mich doch glatt mal für euch, dass ihr wieder Sonne geniessen könnt     Also, dann macht euren Bikes mal wieder ein bisschen Muskelkater!!!


----------



## ritschi (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Salagou _
> *Jupieeh! Da freu ich mich doch glatt mal für euch, dass ihr wieder Sonne geniessen könnt     Also, dann macht euren Bikes mal wieder ein bisschen Muskelkater!!! *



...sogar den ganzen Tag lang, man könnte meinen jetzt wirds Sommer. 

Richtig ungewohnt... immer dieses helle Licht so früh am Morgen 

Ciao,
                Richard


----------



## sunnyDH (21. März 2003)

und das beste ist, heute hab ich schulfrei!!! (ok, sport fällt aus und englisch lass ich ausfallen )


----------



## ryohazuki (21. März 2003)

Was ist das für eine Arbeitsmoral. Die Jugend von heute.... War vorgestern mal etwas biken und bin gleich im Schlamm stecken geblieben. Ist zwar schon recht warm, aber im Wald taut jetzt der Boden so richtig auf und danach schaust du aus wie ne Sau, die sich gerade im Schlamm gebadet hat


----------



## einhaender (21. März 2003)

geil! 
deshalb fahr ich ja! hehe

awas bei uns hier an der "Haardt" is alles schoen 
trocken im Wald! nur noch n  bissel frisch, wird zeit das die eisheiligen kommen und dann ab die post!


----------



## sunnyDH (22. März 2003)

musst dich halt warm anziehen. bis die eisheiligen kommen, dauert noch nen bissel, willste solange frieren?

arbeitsmoral, was ist das???


----------



## ryohazuki (22. März 2003)

Am frühen Morgen ist es echt kalt, bin gestern mit nem Kumpel nach Nürnberg mit dem Bike gefahren (sind so ca. 18 km) und zurück sind wir um 4 Uhr früh gefahren. War ganz schön frostig (eigentlich +1°C, aber der Wind war ziemlich frostig). 
Das macht ja nix, wenn  ich eingesaut bin, aber die Leute schauen mich total blöd an. Ist so was wie ne Attraktion bei uns, wenn ein eingesauter Biker vorbeifährt. Bin einer der wenigen Verrückten in Lauf, die anderen bewegen ihren Arsch ja meist nur mit vier Rädern. 
@ sunny: Meine Arbeitsmoral ist auch nicht gerade überragend, hab bald Vordiplom und kann mich einfach nicht überwinden zu lernen


----------



## sunnyDH (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ryohazuki _
> *Das macht ja nix, wenn  ich eingesaut bin, aber die Leute schauen mich total blöd an. Ist so was wie ne Attraktion bei uns, wenn ein eingesauter Biker vorbeifährt. Bin einer der wenigen Verrückten in Lauf, die anderen bewegen ihren Arsch ja meist nur mit vier Rädern.
> @ sunny: Meine Arbeitsmoral ist auch nicht gerade überragend, hab bald Vordiplom und kann mich einfach nicht überwinden zu lernen  *



die meisten können eh net verstehn, dass biker 1. soviel geld ausgeben, wenns doch bei tschibo so tolle dh-bikes vollgefedert und mit scheibenbremse für so wenig geld gibt (naja, eigentlich sind doch 299,- noch viel zu teuer) und sich dann 2. bei jedem sauwetter vor die tür wagen. schlammverschmiert und dass sogar sonntags.

ich hab bald abi und mag gar net lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryohazuki (23. März 2003)

Abi, das waren noch Zeiten. Kein Stress, locker in die Prüfungen und 2,0 Abi abgeholt. Und jetzt bin ich froh, wenn ich mal 50% in einer Prüfung schaffe. Selber schuld, aber jetzt noch aufzugeben wäre noch bescheuerter.


----------



## sunnyDH (23. März 2003)

war heut seit langer, langer zeit mal wieder biken (am holzweg in der rhön - zähle mich nun zu den vier privilegierten, die davon wissen). hab gar nicht gewusst, dass ich so viele körperteile hab, die wehtun können. allerdings war die zweite fahrt aufm holzweg besser, da bin ich mim rm7 von meim vater gefahrn. gut.


----------



## zoe (24. März 2003)

huhu, mit mir gibts hier noch ein weiteres mädel, die auch DH und DS fährt...nachdem Du ja auch eine 9er PLZ hast, kannst Du ja nicht so weit vom Frankenland entfernt sein. Hier bin ich allerdings auch mit ner Freundin eine der wenigen Mädels...und um uns herum viele, viele Jungs. Aber so schlecht ist das ja auch net  

Liebe Grüße 

Zoe


----------



## chickenway-user (24. März 2003)

soso, ihr habt also auch schöbnes wetter... und ich muß nichtmal neidisch sein! heut hatt ich keine zeit (schule...) aber gestern gings sogar kurzbeinig und ärmellos (beweise im münchner forum!)

achja, frühling ist schon geil!


ps:ihr wohntt ja alle weit im norden....


----------



## sunnyDH (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zoe _
> *huhu, mit mir gibts hier noch ein weiteres mädel, die auch DH und DS fährt...nachdem Du ja auch eine 9er PLZ hast, kannst Du ja nicht so weit vom Frankenland entfernt sein. Hier bin ich allerdings auch mit ner Freundin eine der wenigen Mädels...und um uns herum viele, viele Jungs. Aber so schlecht ist das ja auch net
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



unterfranken, bei bad neustadt a.d. Saale. ich hab hier keine freundin, meine finden den sport gestört nürnberg ist gar net so weit weg, so 1,5-2 stunden mim auto. 
ne, von den kerlen wird man doch toll behandelt, so mit fahrrad den berg raufschieben und so 

cu, sonja


----------



## Salagou (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *war heut seit langer, langer zeit mal wieder biken (am holzweg in der rhön - zähle mich nun zu den vier privilegierten, die davon wissen). hab gar nicht gewusst, dass ich so viele körperteile hab, die wehtun können. allerdings war die zweite fahrt aufm holzweg besser, da bin ich mim rm7 von meim vater gefahrn. gut.  *



Klasse Familie!!!!  So mal ein nettes RM7 vom Vater, kann man/frau sich ja nicht beschweren!!! Hab gestern mal das Bullit von meinem Freund ausprobiert - schon ein irre Gefühl so ein Teil unter sich zu haben, nur isses leider ein bissle gross  aber seitdem ich die Z1 FR hab, da lass ich mich nicht mehr abhängen *jupieeeh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einhaender (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *musst dich halt warm anziehen. bis die eisheiligen kommen, dauert noch nen bissel, willste solange frieren?
> 
> arbeitsmoral, was ist das???
> ...


@sunni  war ja die last week schon fleissige 140 km fahren

@ryo  schon erst so ab 10 morgens waermt sich der planet langsam. 

juhu! 
gestern s erste mal komplett mit kurzen hosen und kurzaermligem trikot gefahren!
da kommt so richtig sommerlaune auf!
gleich ganz anderes fahrfeelin,
als  letzte week so zugepackt rumeiern!
hope ma das das wetter haelt jetzt.

wish euch allen schoene warme touren!


----------



## ryohazuki (25. März 2003)

In der früh friert man sich den Arsch ab und am Nachmittag würde man am liebsten Jacke & Co. in die Ecke schmeißen. Und heute ist das Wetter *******. Ist aber besser so, dann muß ich mich nicht aufregen, dass das Wetter schön ist und ich nicht biken kann.


----------



## sunnyDH (25. März 2003)

@ salagou:l ja, ist schon nicht schlecht, kann mich nicht beklagen. was für ein fahrgefühl, da denkste, du sitzt aufm sofa.

@ ryohazuki: musst wohl fleißig arbeiten?


----------



## Salagou (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von einhaender _
> *
> juhu!
> gestern s erste mal komplett mit kurzen hosen und kurzaermligem trikot gefahren!
> ...



Mensch, macht's wie ich und wandert in wärmere Gefilde aus   Das Wort "Matsch" gibt's hier nur vom Hörensagen, Überschuhe und so Kram kenn ich nur vom deutschen Forum her   - aber hat nicht einer nen Tipp für eine klimatisierten Helm ??  

@sunnyDH:
ja, das RM7 muss so n ähnliches Gefühl sein wie das Bullit...echtes Sofa - sogar die Prinzessin auf der Erbse kann da nix mehr sagen


----------



## sunnyDH (27. März 2003)

@ salagou: ich kann ja technisch net wirklich viel, aber mit dem rm7 geh ich über sprünge drüber, die ich mit meim fun works nie nehmen würd. da merkste die landung net mal. war da was? und wurzeln und steine siehste nur, merken tuste da nichts.  ich find frankreich auch voll spitze, nach italien oder so ziehts mich irgendwie gar net, aber in frankreich könnt ich immer sein, wenns nach mir gehn würd. du bist echt zu beneiden! 

bei uns ist heut übrigens voll diesig, da wird die sonne wohl net durchkommen. naja, abwarten.

cu, sunny


----------



## AgentOrange (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunnyDH _
> *
> 
> mein freund baut mir grad nen abnehmer für die geige, das ist also bald ne e-geige, cool, gell?
> ...




DEine Schwester war doch auch in Rittershausen mit oder ?


----------



## Stimpy (19. April 2003)

@sunnydh: wow, endlich mal jemand der frankreich mag! gleich mal ein dickes lob dafür...LOB! 

@salagou: müss ma uns fast mal treffen, werde mich gegen ende des sommers zu den südlicheren gefilden des warmen südens frankreich begeben um dort mein studium zu beginnen  natürlich in frankreichs stu-stadt nr.1°! 
ein traum geht in erfüllung! sonne, strand, meer, bike, heimat, essen, spaß....

salut, stimpy!

p.s. @salagou: "belüfteter Helm" -> giro switchblade (nur gesehen, noch nicht selber auf´m kopf gehabt) leider auch verdammt teuer ca.230 eur, oder auch von giro , ein halbschalen helm mit gaanz vielen belüftungslöchern!! bisher nur auf bildern gesehen, ohne bezeichnung oder preis.


----------



## lula (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom_Siegen _
> *
> 
> 
> DEine Schwester war doch auch in Rittershausen mit oder ? *



war des net ihr bruder?


----------



## sunnyDH (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *
> 
> war des net ihr bruder? *



ja, das war mein bruder   
meine schwester fährt kein mountainbike.


----------

